# Quarter Horse circut.



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Can you use two hands in western if you have a O ring? And if they are 5 and under? For the life of me i can't remember.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

It has to be a snaffle and they must be 5 and under yes. But you don't have to if you don't need to. Judges are not supposed to have preference in that situation.


----------

